# retraining to pads? possible?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Guys, of course I am gonna get Cash checked out by the Vet. But he has been having a few accidents lately. A few times, he asked to go out and we just thought he was begging for food. But just now I had gone out to a quick errand, he had just gone out before I left. He has never had the control Jasper has...but this is a dog that has held it easily 4-6 even 8 hours in an emergency for the past 5 years.

When the boys were pups-- we had a potty room in our garage that they accessed through a doggy door. Both used it perfectly but gave it up and decided to hold it til we got home and took them out...each did this around the same age...about 1 years old. so after a year of it never being used we closed the door. 

Do you think it would be possible to retrain Cash to use this when he needs to? and if so how would I go about doing it? 

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My dog Boo Boo was first trained to newspaper when I got him as adult at about 3...he was difficult to train (puppymill breeder) but after almost two years he was accident free, even when we moved across the country. Today he has many health issue plus an advanced age, he still uses the dog door without accidents when I am home. When I leave I lock the dogs together in the kitchen (floor is easy to clean) Boo Boo on prednisone days can't hold it long, "If" one of use remenber to leave newspaper down he will use that after all these years. So yes I feel they can be trained to use them again. Back in 1999 I don't remember pads like we have to day, they so they were probably more expensive then today, it was newspaper with a trash bag or plastic underneath, I can not switch him to pads as he is blind and smells the papers or I would. Now if only my dh would remember to leave down papers...then again...he does remember to put them all in the kitchen without fail.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Robbie. I really hope there is nothing wrong with Cash.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope Cash is OK, but best to make sure. I'm sure you would be able to retrain him if you have to.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sure Missy, do you remember how you trained it last time. I would simply use the same method. You want him to still use both the garage and outdoors right. ?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy, I too hope Cash is fine and won't need the pads for years to come. Just know it's possible if needed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you all. I am bringing in a sample this weekend. I do remember training them Dave. It was a lot of work. I took 2 weeks pupternity leave to do it and then DH took a week after that... Also, Jasper and Cash had not successfully trained me or my DH yet to jump at their every whim.  

The other thing I wonder about is... I pad trained them for 5 months solid... without any applause for going outside. because I knew outside would be easy, but I wanted the indoor location cemented. I even remember puppy Jasper once scratching on the door to go inside so he could go potty. But once we started taking them out to "do their biz" they quickly decided pee pads were undesirable. But maybe if no one is listening to him he may feel that is better than the dining room, since it is even more remote. 

it's funny--cause he always goes in the same place. it is the far corner of the dining room... where we rarely are...since we sit at the same seats every night.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey All, I just wanted to pop in and let you all know that Cash's urinalysis was fine. I think we may have figured out that the thirst/peeing may have been due to the claritin we have been giving him. We still may open up the potty room... who knows they may remember. I have a great memory of when they were just deciding they didn't like to go outthere, perhaps had not used the room in a month or two...but we were having a dinner party and not paying attention to them... and lo and behold they used it! I assume both, cause there were two pees on two pads.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gtreat stuff Missy, you're a real tracker, you tracked it down. :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Hey All, I just wanted to pop in and let you all know that Cash's urinalysis was fine. I think we may have figured out that the thirst/peeing may have been due to the claritin we have been giving him. We still may open up the potty room... who knows they may remember. I have a great memory of when they were just deciding they didn't like to go outthere, perhaps had not used the room in a month or two...but we were having a dinner party and not paying attention to them... and lo and behold they used it! I assume both, cause there were two pees on two pads.


I'm so glad to hear Jas is OK. I'm sure you'll igure out the potty issue!


----------

